# 30% Increase in AED Pricing?



## MMiz (Feb 25, 2007)

Today I noticed a general 20%-30% increase in AED pricing compared to only a few months ago (September).  Did something happen?  Is there a shortage?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of recalls....  Reworking and making a better, quality product... hopefully.

http://info.rasmas.noblis.org/AED1.html


----------



## eging1451 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dear god! Reading that list was just horrifying. I hope everyone was contacted who had a recalled unit. That's beyond unacceptable.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 25, 2007)

It appears that many are recalled after they attempted to make new revisions of the new CPR AED standards. I do wonder how many have re-vamped their AED's to meet the new standards ?

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe the increase is due to the delay by some manufacturers in bringing Guidelines 2005-compliant devices to market?

The recalls seem like a large number, but I really don't think they are.


----------



## Raf (Apr 12, 2007)

No that looks like a lot of recalls. There aren't too many major companies that produce AEDs.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2007)

After emailing a few companies they responded that there seems to be an increase in pricing across the board, and that they don't see it changing in the near future.


----------

